# Sweetbriar & Tchida Musky Questions?



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Has any one fished either of these lake for skees with any luck?Was also wondering if there has been pure strain skees stocked in these two lakes in years past besides tigers?Any info would be excellantay.Thanks Fellas.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well as far as I can find...only tigers have been stolked in the past years. I cannot find though my copy of northdakota outdoors and the report they publish every april. I have not fished those two lakes...yet...but I hear bad things are going to happen to sweetbriar. The radio was talking that they are having some problems with the dam there and are thinking of dropping the lake and removing the dam (any info on clarifying that would be great). Every now and again some bass fishermen would see a few musky. That is all I have hurd about that lake. I would think again small lures like small tandems would be a key lure. As far as the other lake. I dont think I have ever hurd any reports on the lake except that the past few years the lake level has been down.


----------

